# Luggage in a real Roomette (Cabin for 1)



## zephyr17 (Sep 14, 2011)

I was lucky enough to score an "Express Deal" roomette Vancouver-Toronto for a trip at the end of the month.

I have my Amtrak routine down cold for a Superliner economy bedroom/roomette, but it has been 22 years (1989) since I've ridden in a real roomette. It is a 4 night trip, and I need more clothes than I can fit in an airline style carry on. Based on the pictures, and my recollection, there isn't a whole lot of space for luggage. Does the car have any common luggage storage? Can I put my suitcase (which is not huge, but not small either) on the floor under the bed. Based on the picture, I am not sure it will fit on the ledge/cubby near the ceiling (not sure it won't either. If it does, it'll be close).

I know I will be in a Chateau-series car with a duplex style roomette, which is a little smaller than the Manor series roomette, based on the room number I've been assigned (Manors only have 4 roomettes, and I've been assigned room 6).

Any and all advice and suggestions welcome!

Oh, and I use a CPAP machine at night. On Superliner economy bedroom/roomettes I put the machine on the "step" if facing that way, strap it onto the ledge/armrest by the closet with duct tape if facing the other way. I know I won't have the orientation problem in a Via roomette, but is there something to put the machine on? And a way to plug a power strip and it in without creating a tripping/tangle hazard? On Amtrak, I basically run the cord behind the seats and along the walls and duct tape it down.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 14, 2011)

You should check your bag to Toronto. Just a suggestion. But keep some clothes for the ride. You'll have enough room for your machine IIRC. But IIRC it's worth checking your bag.


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 14, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> You should check your bag to Toronto. Just a suggestion. But keep some clothes for the ride. You'll have enough room for your machine IIRC. But IIRC it's worth checking your bag.


Thanks, but as big guy, I really don't think I can fit enough clothes for 4 days in my carry on. Three days pretty much maxes it out. I'll do a test this weekend to see if it'll work, but I think I need the bigger suitcase just for the train. I think it fits within Via's "carry on" dimensions, barely.

It's not a huge suitcase, but on Amtrak I leave it downstairs in the luggage rack and raid it as needed.

I guess my question on the CPAP boils down to is there a place where it can sit (besides the floor)?


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 22, 2011)

How much luggage room do you have with a berth?

Thanx


----------

